
Ask HN: Boring businesses which make non-boring money? - milliondollar
OK HN crowd, I need some help brainstorming.  I would love to hear from you about businesses you have experiences with that are extremely profitable but are totally boring and non-sexy.  Say, for example, scaffolding rental.  Let&#x27;s focus on businesses with some scale, things that you&#x27;ve seen get to $10-30M+ in revenue and $3-5M in profit.  Recurring revenue a plus.
======
modbait
Happened into a random chat with a small commercial fisherman (think Jaws
boat) recently. He was lit and fed me a lot of details. Sounds like he makes a
lot more than I do as an experienced computer guy. He certainly has a lot more
houses.

------
pauljaworski
My friends own a "vape juice" company - one of the larger ones I think.
They're currently doing around $10-15M in revenue after starting just a few
years ago.

~~~
dmor
Any sense of the profit margin they’re seeing?

~~~
pauljaworski
Very large, haha. I know they've decreased over time as competition has moved
in, but 2-3 years ago they were selling items that cost ~$1.50 to make for
$25. They also run pretty lean from a personnel standpoint.

